# MS-Access 2003 / Meldung "Fehlt" wenn mann eine Tabelle öffnet



## Tody83 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe plötzlich in Access 2003 Probleme wenn ich eine Datenbank öffne.
Wenn ich eine Tabelle öffnen will, kommt die Meldung "Fehlt"
Danach wird Access geschlossen und will einen Bericht an MS senden und die Datenbank Reparieren...
Wenn ich die Datenbank wieder öffne ist eine neue Tabelle mit dem Namen "MSysCompactError" vorhanden.
Wenn ich diese Tabelle öffnen will kommt auch die Meldung "Fehlt".

Das Problem tritt bei allen bis jetzt getesteten Datenbanken auf....
Sicherungen und andere Projekte...

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiter helfen?

lg Tody


----------



## Tody83 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Habe eine neue DB angelegt und eine Tabelle(Tabelle1).
Wenn ich dann die Tabelle öffnen will kommt der Fehler (Fehlt)....

Kurzerhand ein kleines VB Programm geschrieben...


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim Db As Database
    Dim TabDef As TableDef
    Set Db = OpenDatabase("D:\Eigene Dateien\DB1.MDB")
    With Db
        For Each TabDef In .TableDefs
            If UCase$(Left$(TabDef.Name, 4)) <> "MSYS" Then
                List1.AddItem TabDef.Name
            End If
        Next
    End With
    Db.Close
    Set Db = Nothing
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
    Dim Db As Database
    Set Db = OpenDatabase("D:\Eigene Dateien\DB1.MDB")
    MsgBox dbRecCount(Db, "Tabelle1")
End Sub

Public Function dbRecCount(oDB As Database, ByVal sTable As String, Optional ByVal sWHERE As String = "") As Long
    Dim oRs As DAO.Recordset
    Dim sSQL As String
    sSQL = "SELECT Count(*) FROM " & sTable & IIf(Len(sWHERE) > 0, " WHERE " & sWHERE, "")
    Set oRs = oDB.OpenRecordset(sSQL, dbOpenSnapshot, dbOpenForwardOnly)
    If oRs.RecordCount > 0 Then
        dbRecCount = oRs(0)
    End If
    oRs.Close
    Set oRs = Nothing
End Function
```
...das beim ermitteln der Anzahl von Datensätzen den Laufzeitfehler 1004 (Fehlt) ausspuckt...

Das Problem tritt bei allen DB's auf die ich am rechner hab...

lg Tody


----------

